# Wacky numbers, what's going on?



## lemonyellow (Jun 1, 2012)

Help. These are all the tests I have can anyone help me figure stuff out with just these (I have not been able to get a RT3)? I am on 150mg NP Thyroid. My FT4 has gone DOWN (was 1.0) since upping from 120mg to 150, FT3 is up (was 2.5). What the heck is going on? I have stedialy gained weight since Feb when my numbers dipped

FT3 3.1 (2.3-4.2)
FT4 .07 (.08-1.8)
TSH .001
Ferritin 35 (10-154) (up from 4!)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Well... look on the bright side - at least you are a good converter.

When do you take your iron supplements?

Can you please edit your signature to include all labs with ranges and dates that you have had pun please.


----------



## lemonyellow (Jun 1, 2012)

I will update my signature ASAP. I take my iron, with vitamin c at bedtime, thyroid in the morning.


----------



## lemonyellow (Jun 1, 2012)

Updated signature with labs. Started feeling bad around Febuary of this year. Ferritin was a 6 (10-154) 4/11/14


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think you may need a slight increase of your NP. Your FT3 is still below the midpoint of the range (which is 3.4); I would also push for a Reverse T3, if you can get it. Also, have you ever had your Vitamin D or other hormones checked (cortisol, sex hormones, etc.)? If those are off, they can also contribute to stubborn weight gain.


----------

